# Matrix Lights



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

For the last couple of weeks I've been using my matrix lights as it's dark when I leave for work in the morning and when I drive home at night. 34 mile round trip and around 50% of my journey each way is on unlit country roads. Nearly every day I am getting flashed at by oncoming cars when the matrix lights are on. They seem to be working OK as I can see them going off and coming back on and forming a 'box' around the car in front etc. and they definitely aren't on full beam by accident. On the way home tonight I got flashed on 3 separate occasions. Anyone else had this? It's making me not want to use them as I don't want to be blinding people or causing an accident.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

debonair said:


> For the last couple of weeks I've been using my matrix lights as it's dark when I leave for work in the morning and when I drive home at night. 34 mile round trip and around 50% of my journey each way is on unlit country roads. Nearly every day I am getting flashed at by oncoming cars when the matrix lights are on. They seem to be working OK as I can see them going off and coming back on and forming a 'box' around the car in front etc. and they definitely aren't on full beam by accident. On the way home tonight I got flashed on 3 separate occasions. Anyone else had this? It's making me not want to use them as I don't want to be blinding people or causing an accident.


They have a slight delay in reacting.

Also it could be that the car is low so normally is quite bright and direct to oncoming traffic. I get loads of flashes in my A6 with just normal xenons.


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

Do you think it could be that because they are just so much better than normal headlights people assume that it's on high beam. Just a thought.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

The Architect said:


> Do you think it could be that because they are just so much better than normal headlights people assume that it's on high beam. Just a thought.


I wondered the same, lights are a whole lot brighter these days, just didn't expect to get so many flashes.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Can't help thinking it kind of defeats the object :?


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

Can I ask though how are you finding the car in general, I am on countdown to receiving mine and it's great to know how good the car really is. Did you drive the TTRS how does it compare ?


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

I make a 200 mile round trip every week, half motorway but half unlit A/B roads, and at the moment most of the morning and all of the evening part is in the dark. So far this year, I haven't been flashed once, and I have HBA on all the time.

Perhaps there's an alignment issue with your lights and you need to get them checked?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I suppose I could book it in and get it checked out just to make sure there isn't a problem but I am beginning to wonder whether it is just because they are very bright lights anyway. That's why I was wondering if it was just me having this issue or whether other people with the matrix lights have had similar problems.

It gets even better, on the way to work this morning the car BEHIND me was flashing me :? I have no idea why. Can't see anything wrong with the car. Didn't cut anyone up or anything. Bizarre


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

I used to get flashed a lot in my mk1 (around 10 years since I sold it) as xenons were rare back then and a lot brighter so people thought I had the main beam on. It never happens now - either the mk2 xenons were better set up or people have got used to them.

With the matrix lights, I think it's probably a case of people seeing the wider beam from a distance and thinking it's on full beam. They're probably not blinded but when they see you coming they think they are going to be.


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

I think the person behind you was probably just flashing to acknowledge that you have a really cool car. Do Audi drivers wave at each other. I used to have a Mini when they first came out and other Mini drivers would wave at you.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Just an idea but does the light activation setting (early/mid/late) affect how quickly they react?

I've been flashed once when using them but I think that was because of the way the road went. I was approaching a slight downhill left hander so the driver coming the other way would have seen the lights before the car saw his headlights and reacted. I think the road 'terrain' has a lot to do with it.



debonair said:


> It gets even better, on the way to work this morning the car BEHIND me was flashing me :? I have no idea why. Can't see anything wrong with the car. Didn't cut anyone up or anything. Bizarre


Had you left/knocked your fogs on?


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

I found that unless it's completely dark they're not very responsive and there is a slight delay when they are.

Not wishing to hijack this thread, but how's the beam on full beam? Mine seems to have a dark gap in a line on the rh side. Not a very good picture I'm afraid, but you can see the start of it at the rh edge of the beam. Any thoughts welcome. Thanks,

Nick


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I get flashed maybe two or three times a week and they clearly don't work well on dodgy trucks with a broken rear light, cyclists with poor lights or pedestrians or cars passing through junctions that you are approaching!!


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I have been flashed a few times! I think drivers aren't necessarily getting dazzled but they notice that your lights are on high beam by the amount of light coming from them and assume that you have just left your high beams on - There are a lot of drivers not aware of Matrix Technology..

I have also noticed a few times with mine that sometimes when I switch them to High Beam all the LEDs come on immediately and on other occasions they come on sequentially. I was suspicious as to whether the system was working properly when they all came on together so switched off then back on until I got the sequential pattern....


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Driving mostly on street lit roads and not bothering with HBA option I have never been flashed. Superb road and side coverage. Only issue is being in a low sports car with oncoming crossover and 4x4s with leds or just bright beams that can glare a bit sometimes.


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

We have a new A3 with the LED headlights (don't think they are the matrix) and regularly get flashed on low beam, nothing wrong with the set up , as others have said they just appear very bright to other drivers.


----------



## Rob-TTS (Jul 10, 2017)

I, Like you have had this regularly whilst we've had these dark mornings/nights. I will switch the Auto High Beam as soon as I get into the car as its pitch black at 5am and driving down roads that are poorly lit. I am constantly getting flashed by other vehicles - Mainly lorry drivers because the beam aims higher when on full and I can see them lighting up their cabin so as an oncoming vehicle I can only imagine how bright they are  . I've also been behind cars in the same lane but a decent distance away from me and they have put their hazard lights on to make me think I have my full beams on by accident but they are left on Auto. They are incredibly bright but makes me think there is still room for improvement in the reaction speed of the matrix.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, room for improvement perhaps. I haven't been flashed for a few days funnily enough :?

Maybe they should fit cars with auto dimming windscreens these days 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd like light guided light missed fitted to cars to take out the dicks that drive with their fog lights on...
Actually take out the car full stop and be done with it...
Side note - it doesn't look cool driving with fogs on, but it's a good heads up to "look I'm a fcuktard"

As to matrix lights, you can see how high the beam is on the signs as you drive at night with the auto function on..


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

I never use the Auto function any more. It reacts too slowly, and as others have said, it dazzles other drivers.

How hard is it to flick the stalk manually anyway?


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

I have driven back every day in the dark due to my working hours for the last 4 months. I always activate the auto full beam and it's very useful on the twisty country roads. There are plenty other cars and I haven't been flashed even once. It's an MY18 but I doubt the programming for this has changed.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

We have a March 16 build TTS with Matrix which are used regularly at night. Been flashed a couple of times in 18 months.

Sometimes meet wife at gym and she follows me home with Matrix on. I always think it is amazing how I don't get dazzled by the lights but the road is lit up either side and in front of me even when she is a reasonable distance behind.

I'd tick the matrix option again.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I have adaptive beams on my BMW, I got flashed all the time at first but rarely do now, few times a month perhaps. What I found commonly happens - particularly on twisty roads - they flash you just as the beam adjusts, as they come into your full view.

I'll sometimes auto-dip if I see that scenario but generally to be honest, let folks get used to it. I've had some people go nuts when I pass them and wondered how effective "the window" is, prompting me to follow friends to see what they think - response is that it's a bit odd to see someone else beams around you but it's not dazzling at all.

So whilst I've not got experience of the "Matrix" lights, I've driven with the BMW equivalent for coming up 4 years and seen a steady reduction in numbers of those who react to it. As has been said, I think like Xenons they are becoming more 'acceptable' and we will all have to get used to it come the day of automated driving anyway.

That said - there's been a few times, usually dips etc, that they get caught out and come back on full beam and dazzle someone provoking a reaction. They always re-adjust quickly but I do find myself pre-empting some situations and flicking them off temporarily. If I order a MKIII to replace my MKII I'll have them for sure.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

There is an option in menus to change reaction time if matrix lights , I think from memory it's fast, medium or slow. Have you tried playing with the settings.?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

swanny78 said:


> There is an option in menus to change reaction time if matrix lights , I think from memory it's fast, medium or slow. Have you tried playing with the settings.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Is that reaction time or how dark it needs to be before they come on? I'd go and look but it's a bit too cold right now.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Sticks said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > There is an option in menus to change reaction time if matrix lights , I think from memory it's fast, medium or slow. Have you tried playing with the settings.?
> ...


I thought it was the light threshold - like you say how dark it needs to be before Auto lights come on...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Dino_Donis said:


> I thought it was the light threshold - like you say how dark it needs to be before Auto lights come on...


Correct.
Hence the use of words EARY and LATE to describe the options rather than FAST and SLOW.


----------

